# Hanging Necron Ghost Ark



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to be straight with you guys.

I think the Ghost Ark looks stupid.

It looks like an unfinished viking longboat to me, and more importantly, it is a completely illogical way to build the damn thing. How do the warriors get in? How do they get out? They can't climb in with blown off legs and arms, and the little spine that holds them up looks like it wouldn't be able to pull them through the ribs- That would likely cause even more damage, trying to jerk a half-mangled Necron warrior through two plates of metal.

I thought to myself, it would make more sense for it to be upside down. I got the image of one hovering around, long metallic tendrils scouring the battlefield for broken Necrons and grabbing them by the scruff of the neck, retracting back into the shadows of its main body for repair. When its done, it simply drops them back onto the ground, fully functioning, and continues.

Thus, I began the project of making my Necron warriors hang from the top of the Ark. I also added some custom damage to them.

Behold! My latest creation!


First row, and the front.











Second row. I call the one on the left "Lucky".


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Third row, accidentally paired up two similar ones. Can't tell when its together though.











Fourth row. Cut up one of the shoulder plates on this one.











Last row. Broke the leg up a little more than I planned but it turned out alright.











Put together:





























By the way, I don't paint my nails, I accidentally got my hand while basecoating and didn't bother to scrape it off.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I rather like this idea...

How are the Warriors suspended? Rather hard to tell by your pics...


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I take the spine that normally holds them on and cut it after the third "vertebrae". Then I glue it between the top of the spine and the back of the head on the Necron Warrior. It fits together nicely there. In the second to last image you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Looks good, did you think about running a single center lane magnetically attached to the ark and attaching them to that? That way you could easily use the same barge as a doomsday ark as well. Just a thought, props on coming up with this.


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Looks BADASS!!!! I can totally vision what you were going for here. Well done and I can't wait to see it all finished


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Ah, I definitely like this simple change makes the whole thing make more sense. Good idea!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Love it!


......


----------



## DanoNecrono (Apr 15, 2012)

LegionThree said:


> Looks good, did you think about running a single center lane magnetically attached to the ark and attaching them to that? That way you could easily use the same barge as a doomsday ark as well. Just a thought, props on coming up with this.


This is actually the same thing that came to mind when I first saw the images. 

The work so far looks fantastic and overall makes perfect sense. I never really thought about how the warriors got in but you hit the nail on the head. Would love to see you keep this updated with more pictures in the future!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, really whats left is assembling the second one and then painting them up. If someone would like to move this to Project Logs so I'm not in the wrong place when that time comes, that would be excellent.

I will not be magnetizing them. Good god, so many magnets. I don't plan on ever running more than two of each, and its very likely I will run them in conjunction, meaning I'll need four anyway.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent idea.

Have you considered entering it in the May Conversion contest?


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

That's a great idea! Might actually end up keeping my ghost ark now and doing this with magnets so I can switch to DDA when I need to.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Excellent idea.
> 
> Have you considered entering it in the May Conversion contest?


Is that a thing?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Finally hit me... Reminds me of the droid deployers from the Star Trek prequels...

:so_happy:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> Dave T Hobbit said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent idea.
> ...


It is.


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

Excellent idea, but the legs of the warriors kind of bug me. It would have been so much cutting, but did you consider reposing their legs for a more...dangly look? Right now they kind of look like they are doing mid air crunches. Maybe for the second one?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Alright, so this beast is finally painted. Good lord, so much painting...


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

LIke it much more than the original ghost ark, great job.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Conversion Comp dude!

You easily beat my spyder! :laugh:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Holy shit, man, that's awesome (and also highly logical, the Nemesor will be pleased...)

If only I'd thought of this prior to sending mine off to be painted... wish I could rep you but I'll have to spread some love first, phenomenal work, really


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

This is really great and I might just steal this Idea for my army!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

That's pretty awesome. Have some rep!

That has to be a really cool thing to see on the table too. Are you planning on doing a few of those for your army, or just the one?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm actually in the process of putting together the second. Its all basecoated, I assembled and sprayed it the same way I did this one. I didn't think anyone would be too interested in me rehashing the exact same construction method over again so I was just going to post the second one in here when I finished it.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I do love what you have done to this model. I would have gone for less battle damage on the warriors, but it still looks pretty damn good. And a great paint job as well.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Why? By logic, the warriors the Ghost Ark is repairing are the ones too horrifically mangled to fix themselves, and thus they need the help.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

humakt said:


> I do love what you have done to this model. I would have gone for less battle damage on the warriors, but it still looks pretty damn good. And a great paint job as well.


But the damaged Warriors are the ones who come with the vehicle. :shok:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks amazing man! great colours too!


----------

